# [Risolto] Problema Installa softwrae

## antonellocaroli

Sto avendo un proble nell'installazione di un  software, non so se é un problema della mia ebuild o qualcosa sul sistema:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libmicrohttpd-0.9.70-r1:0/12::gentoo  USE="epoll ssl -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15.2::gentoo [5.15.1-r1:5/5.15.1::gentoo] USE="icu -debug -old-kernel -systemd -test" 49.005 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qttest-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtscript-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="jit -debug -scripttools -test" 2.601 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.1-r1:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy (-libressl) -networkmanager -sctp -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15.2::gentoo [5.15.1-r1:5/5.15.1::gentoo] USE="X accessibility dbus gif jpeg libinput png udev -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="X png -debug -gles2-only -gtk -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" 21.055 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtcharts-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -qml -test" 4.153 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test" 13.712 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="-debug -test -widgets" 8.091 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] media-sound/hqplayer4desktop-bin-4.10.0::antonellocaroli  USE="-client -manual" 0 KiB

Total: 13 packages (7 upgrades, 6 new), Size of downloads: 98.615 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.1-r1:5/5.15.1::gentoo, installed) USE="icu -debug -old-kernel -systemd -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.1:5/5.15.1= required by (dev-qt/qtsql-5.15.1:5/5.15.1::gentoo, installed) USE="sqlite -debug -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -postgres -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                    ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    (and 16 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="icu -debug -old-kernel -systemd -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.2 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    (and 9 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtdeclarative:5

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.1 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="widgets -debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-debug -test -widgets" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1-r1:5/5.15.1::gentoo, installed) USE="X accessibility dbus gif jpeg libinput png udev -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1:5/5.15.1= required by (dev-qt/designer-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -declarative -test -webkit" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    (and 8 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="X accessibility dbus gif jpeg libinput png udev -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-debug -test -widgets" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^             ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.1-r1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy (-libressl) -networkmanager -sctp -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.1 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="alsa pulseaudio widgets -debug -gles2-only -gstreamer -openal -qml -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy (-libressl) -networkmanager -sctp -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="X png -debug -gles2-only -gtk -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.1[-gles2-only] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -gles2-only -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    (and 6 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="X png -debug -gles2-only -gtk -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.2[gles2-only=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.15.2 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="X accessibility dbus gif jpeg libinput png udev -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.15.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1-r1:5/5.15.1::gentoo, installed) USE="X accessibility dbus gif jpeg libinput png udev -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

dev-qt/qttest:5

  (dev-qt/qttest-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttest-5.15.2 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.2:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

  (dev-qt/qttest-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttest-5.15.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

```
RDEPEND=">=sys-devel/gcc-5.1.0[openmp]

   >=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16

   >=media-libs/flac-1.3.0

   >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.0

   >=dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.0

   >=dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.0

   >=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.5.0

   >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.5.0

   >=dev-qt/qtscript-5.15.1

   >=dev-qt/qtsql-5.15.1

   >=dev-qt/qtsvg-5.15.1

   >=dev-qt/qtcharts-5.15.1

   >=net-libs/libmicrohttpd-0.9.62

   >=dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.11.3

   manual? ( app-text/evince )

   client? ( media-sound/hqplayer4client-bin )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"
```

Last edited by antonellocaroli on Sat Feb 13, 2021 2:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stai cercando di installare un software che ha bisogno le qt ma nel frattempo le qt si sono aggiornate.

Visto che non puoi mischiare versioni dei pacchetti qt prima di installare il software aggiorna il sistema con emerge -uUD @world

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Stai cercando di installare un software che ha bisogno le qt ma nel frattempo le qt si sono aggiornate.
> 
> Visto che non puoi mischiare versioni dei pacchetti qt prima di installare il software aggiorna il sistema con emerge -uUD @world

 

Grazie!!!

----------

## antonellocaroli

Non voglio aprire un altro post, mi sembra che posso farlo qui.

ogni volta che faccio un aggiornamento ho questo messaggio

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/idna:0

  (dev-python/idna-3.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    <dev-python/idna-3[python_targets_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.25.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-socks5 -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_7 -python3_9"

    ^                                            

 
```

non penso sia un problema, ma io la leggo come qualcosa che si risolverá da solo....o sbaglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> non penso sia un problema, ma io la leggo come qualcosa che si risolverá da solo....o sbaglio?

 

Esattamente, si risolvera' da solo quando ci sara' una versione di dev-python/requests che supportera' la versine di dev-python/idna-3

----------

